# Americas Heroes



## masta (Mar 15, 2005)

America's Heroes...Baseball players on steroids being paid millions, or these men???


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, I don't do sports, and my son goes to boot camp in the Air Force April 19th. (he has a 4 year degree in computer sciences but wants to serve his country)


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

That is a no brainer!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

I have lots of respect for you son not many of the young one feel that way makes me feel good to see someone who wants to serve his/her country and not just trying to stay out of jail.


Lets hear it for Stinkie's son


----------



## masta (Mar 15, 2005)

I second that....






I posted this because I get sick of hearing and reading about sports figures referred to as hero's especially when some of them cheated to attain the records that are praised for!


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Cant say much about that, in NASCAR its not cheating unless you get caught.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

They are still not the "real heroes"...(cars, baseball, football players, etc.) and to Stinkie, stay proud of your Son, there's not many like *him* these days!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Very proud of all who serve, wherever they serve.





Soldiers are the ultimate form of patriotism for their countries.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 15, 2005)

I agree totally!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I am all for the draft, personally. Every young man should have the experience of being a soldier, or airman, or sailor. It would also considerably cut down on crime and unemployment.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

And women? What do you think about that?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 15, 2005)

Still thinking


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, I like women, uh...yes, definitely.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 16, 2005)

.......that's all I have to say about that! Where's the shrimp?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Oysters anyone?


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 17, 2005)

Reported to be an actual letter froma marine with the
multinational force in <?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1ountry-region><st1lace>Bosnia</st1lace></st1ountry-region>:

Dear Dad,
A funny thing happened to me yesterday at <st1lace><st1lace>Camp</st1lace> <st1laceName>Bondsteel</st1laceName></st1lace> (<st1ountry-region><st1lace>Bosnia</st1lace></st1ountry-region>). A French army officer walked up to me in the PX, and told me he thought we (Americans) were a bunch of cowboys and were going to provoke a war in <st1ountry-region><st1lace>Iraq</st1lace></st1ountry-region>. He said if such a thing happens, we wouldn't be able to count on the support of <st1ountry-region><st1lace>France</st1lace></st1ountry-region>.
I told him that it didn't surprise me. Since we had come to France's rescue in World War I, World War II, Vietnam, and the Cold War, their ingratitude and jealousy was due to surface [again] at some point in the near future anyway. I also told him that is why <st1ountry-region><st1lace>France</st1lace></st1ountry-region> is a third-rate military power with a socialist economy and a bunch of pansies for
soldiers. I additionally told him that <st1ountry-region><st1lace>America</st1lace></st1ountry-region>, being a nation of deeds and action, not words, would do whatever it had to do, and <st1ountry-region><st1lace>France</st1lace></st1ountry-region>'s support, if it ever came, was only for show anyway.
Just like in ALL NATO exercises, the <st1ountry-region><st1lace>US</st1lace></st1ountry-region> would shoulder 85% of the burden, and provide 85% of the support, as evidenced by the fact that this French officer was shopping in the American PX, and not the other way around. He began to get belligerent at that point, and I told him if he would like to, I would meet him outside in front of the Burger
King and whip his ass in front of the entire Multi-National Brigade East, thus demonstrating that even the smallest American had more fight in him than the average Frenchman. He called me a barbarian cowboy and walked away in a huff.
With friends like these, who needs enemies?
Dad, tell Mom I love her,
Your loving daughter,
Mary Beth Johnson
<st1lace><st1:City>Lt</st1:City> <st1ountry-region>Col.</st1ountry-region></st1lace>, USMC<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 17, 2005)

So cool, I am truly proud of her, really!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I have seen that letter posted all over the internet also.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 21, 2005)

CW do you work or surf?


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2005)

*<?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O>Couple of Stories</O>*
*STORY NUMBER ONE
Many years ago, Al Capone virtually owned <?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = ST1 /><ST1:CITY u1t="on"><ST1LACE u1t="on">Chicago</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY>. 
Capone wasn't famous for anything heroic. He was
notorious for enmeshing the windy city in everything
from bootlegged booze and prostitution to murder.

Capone had a lawyer nicknamed "Easy Eddie." He was his
lawyer for a good reason. Eddie was very good! In
fact, Eddie's skill at legal maneuvering kept Big Al
out of jail for a long time. To show his appreciation,
Capone paid him very well Not only was the money big,
but also Eddie got special dividends. For instance, he
and his family occupied a fenced-in mansion with
live-in help and all of the conveniences of the day.
The estate was so large that it filled an entire
<ST1LACE u1t="on"><ST1LACENAME u1t="on">Chicago</ST1LACENAME> <ST1LACE u1t="on">City</ST1LACE></ST1LACE> block. Eddie lived the high life of the
<ST1:CITY u1t="on"><ST1LACE u1t="on">Chicago</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> mob and gave little consideration to the
atrocity that went on around him.

Eddie did have one soft spot, however. He had a son
that he loved dearly. Eddie saw to it that his young
son had the best of everything: clothes, cars and a
good education. Nothing was withheld. Price was no
object. And, despite his involvement with organized
crime, Eddie even tried to teach him right from wrong.
Eddie wanted his son to be a better man than he was.
Yet, with all his wealth and influence, there were two
things he couldn't give his son; he couldn't pass on a
good name and a good example.

One day, Easy Eddie reached a difficult decision. Easy
Eddie wanted to rectify wrongs he had done. He decided
he would go to the authorities and tell the truth
about Al "Scarface" Capone, clean up his tarnished
name and offer his son some semblance of integrity. To
do this, he would have to testify against The Mob, and
he knew that the cost would be great. So, he
testified.

Within the year, Easy Eddie's life ended in a blaze of
gunfire on a lonely <ST1:STREET u1t="on"><ST1:ADDRESS style="BACKGROUND-: left bottom; BACKGROUND-IMAGE: url(res://ietag.dll/#34/#1001); BACKGROUND-REPEAT: repeat-x" u1t="on">Chicago Street</ST1:ADDRESS></ST1:STREET>. But in his eyes,
he had given his son the greatest gift he had to
offer, at the greatest price he would ever pay.

Police removed from his pockets a rosary, a crucifix,
a religious medallion and a poem clipped from a
magazine.

The poem read:

The clock of life is wound but once
And no man has the power
To tell just when the hands will stop
At late or early hour.
Now is the only time you own.
Live, love, toil with a will.
Place no faith in time.
For the clock may soon be still.


STORY NUMBER TWO

World War II produced many heroes. One such man was
Lieutenant Commander Butch O'Hare. He was a fighter
pilot assigned to the aircraft carrier <ST1:CITY u1t="on"><ST1LACE u1t="on">Lexington</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> in
the South Pacific.

One day his entire squadron was sent on a mission.

After he was airborne, he looked at his fuel gauge and
realized that someone had forgotten to top off his
fuel tank. He would not have enough fuel to complete
his mission and get back to his ship. His flight
leader told him to return to the carrier. Reluctantly,
he dropped out of formation and headed back to the
fleet. As he was returning to the mother ship he saw
something that turned his blood cold, a squadron of
Japanese aircraft were speeding their way toward the
American fleet.

The American fighters were gone on a sortie, and the
fleet was all but defenseless. He couldn't reach his
squadron and bring them back in time to save the
fleet. Nor could he warn the fleet of the approaching
danger. There was only one thing to do. He must
somehow divert them from the fleet.

Laying aside all thoughts of personal safety, he dove
into the formation of Japanese planes. Wing-mounted 50
caliber's blazed as he charged in, attacking one
surprised enemy plane and then another. Butch wove in
and out of the now broken formation and fired at as
many planes as possible until all his ammunition was
finally spent. Undaunted, he continued the assault.

He dove at the planes, trying to clip a wing or tail
in hopes of damaging as many enemy planes as possible
and rendering them unfit to fly.

Finally, the exasperated Japanese squadron took off in
another direction. Deeply relieved, Butch O'Hare and
his tattered fighter limped back to the carrier. Upon
arrival he reported in and related the event
surrounding his return. The film from the gun-camera
mounted on his plane told the tale. It showed the
extent of Butch's daring attempt to protect his fleet.
He had in fact destroyed five enemy aircraft

This took place on February 20, 1942, and for that
action Butch became the Navy's first Ace of W.W.II,
and the first Naval Aviator to win the Congressional
Medal of Honor. A year later Butch was killed in
aerial combat at the age of 29. His home town would
not allow the memory of this WW II hero to fade, and
today, O'Hare Airport in <ST1:CITY u1t="on"><ST1LACE u1t="on">Chicago</ST1LACE></ST1:CITY> is named in tribute
to the courage of this great man.

So the next time you find yourself at O'Hare
International, give some thought to visiting Butch's
memorial displaying his statue and his Medal of Honor.
It's located between Terminals 1 and 2.



SO WHAT DO THESE TWO STORIES HAVE TO DO WITH EACH
OTHER?

Butch O'Hare was Easy Eddie's son. *<O></O>


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome story..._"How you sow the seed"_...brings out the quality that remains.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for that story! I gotta send that one to my Momma.


----------

